
Show HN: Castr – Livestream to Facebook, YouTube, Twitch and More Simultaneously - g0vz
https://castr.io
======
speeq
I'm curious about your backend - do you have private peering links with these
providers? Isn't streaming to multiple providers really bandwidth intensive
for you?

Good luck with your venture!

------
DrKsu
This is amazing! So I can save bandwidth and just stream to Castr and Castr
will stream to all platforms? I hope i got it right.

~~~
g0vz
Exactly, you can choose one of our servers which is closer to you can then
configure your streaming software/encoder with the ingest URL & key provided.

You can configure the platforms which you would like to stream to from Castr's
dashboard. You can enable and disable the platforms on the fly as well.

~~~
DrKsu
great! that what i was looking for! what is your website?

~~~
g0vz
[https://castr.io](https://castr.io) , thank you.

~~~
DrKsu
nice. thank you!

------
juzblazin
This is exactly what I need. Thanks man

------
invikto
Great idea. Good job!

------
nnnbg87
Great product

